
Ask HN: Best books you read this year? - mudil
Sci-fi, nonfiction, fiction: what did you like?
======
jmnicolas
The Way Of Men by Jack Donovan.

But I don't expect it to be popular with the highly politically correct HN
crowd.

------
catchmeifyoucan
Outliers by Malcolm Gladwell

Art of the Start 2.0 by Guy Kawasaki

